# Parents of Diabetes: I'm researching for...



## wednesdaygirl (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm doing research for a book I'm writing. It's about a young girl with diabetes type 1. I know the basics as I have an older sister with diabetes, but she was diagnosed as an adult so everyone's reactions were different. I want to know how old your child was when they were diagnosed, what symptoms they experienced, what the diagnosing process was like. How you coped, how your partner coped, family, friends, your child, your other children. What it was like getting used to. Any problems that occoured. I want to know as much as possible. I'd be really grateful if you could share your stories.


----------



## am64 (Apr 19, 2010)

have you ever read 'sugar mouse' by Mary Ann Gibbs its a bit old first published in 1965 but i remember reading it as a child. Its about a young girl with D who susses out her dog has it aswell ...


----------



## bev (Apr 19, 2010)

Wednesdaygirl,
As the parent of a child who is type 1 diabetic I would find it very hard to put into words (to someone I dont know) my innermost thoughts and feelings on the subject ( I cant even tell my close family how it makes me feel - so i doubt i could open up to anyone else). I dont wish to cause offence at all as I think its a great idea for a book - I just think you may find it difficult to get people to talk as its a very personal and deep-rooted feeling that a parent goes through. Have you thought about asking your parents what they felt about it? They would be able to give you a very honest account of it from their perspective I am sure. Good luck with the book.Bev


----------



## wednesdaygirl (Apr 20, 2010)

bev said:


> Wednesdaygirl,
> As the parent of a child who is type 1 diabetic I would find it very hard to put into words (to someone I dont know) my innermost thoughts and feelings on the subject ( I cant even tell my close family how it makes me feel - so i doubt i could open up to anyone else). I dont wish to cause offence at all as I think its a great idea for a book - I just think you may find it difficult to get people to talk as its a very personal and deep-rooted feeling that a parent goes through. Have you thought about asking your parents what they felt about it? They would be able to give you a very honest account of it from their perspective I am sure. Good luck with the book.Bev



Okay, I understand that completely. I understand that it's a very traumatic experience. When my sister was diagnosed me and my other sister both burst into tears even though I didn't fully understand what it was at the time. 
 I don't expect anyone to go into anything that makes them feel uncomfortable or upset, I just want to make this book as real as possible. There's only so much imagination can help with.


----------



## angcrossley (May 1, 2010)

Hello. I am happy to talk all about that day to someone who understands a bit about what it was like. I find my friends are very sympathetic but don't really understand as my son now looks perfectly healthy. He was diagnosed when he was 7 and is now 13 but it is as clear as yesterday. I think the feeling I most remember from the day was guilt. Mostly, that I had not realised something was wrong earlier and he ended up so poorly. I am happy to talk to you more it it will help your book.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2010)

Hi Ang, welcome to the forum


----------

